# Notepad Icon Location



## NilAdmirari (Oct 12, 2000)

Hey I'm trying to locate where windows stores the icons for its programs. I recently switched over to a notepad alternative and it changed my icon. I'd like to switch back to the MS standard icon except I can't seem to find it. The icon in notepad.exe is simply for the program exe. I'm using Win XP Pro. Any help?


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

In my XP home, the icon for notepad is located in:
%SystemRoot%\system32\notepad.exe.

Just copy and paste that into the "Look for icon in" field.


----------



## NilAdmirari (Oct 12, 2000)

the icon you posted is the icon for the programs exe. I was looking for the notepad icon for .txt 

Thankfully I located it though...it was in the system32.dll file


----------

